# Bobcat to Cat, Anybody ever switch???



## Big Dog D

Looking at buying a new Bobcat and are currently demoing a CAT 262. I have always been a Bobcat guy(have own(ed) 722,743,773) and was wondering if anybody out there has ever made the switch and if they ever regretted it.


----------



## 84deisel

the pool company I haul for replaced all their bobcats with the cats and has had much better luck(they are extremely abusive to their equipment).


----------



## LB Landscaping

I do not own either machine but have used both Bobcat and Cat skid steers. The guy that owns the land my shop is on has a Cat and it is a VERY nice machine. Once you get used to the "Cat Controls" you will love them.


----------



## HIGHWAYMAN

*cat 228*

we have a 228 hi flow the men find the cat controls easy to use. we rented a bobcat once, it was a good little rig but the guys never could get used to the controls

so imho is that the cat rules.


----------



## grassmanvt

I've run both a little, more time in a cat since thats what I've got. The Cat is very user friendly with the easy to use controls and good bucket visibility. Servicing it is also very easy and well thought out, even for someone that dislikes the maintenance aspect. But, its a necessary evil and when its easy to due I find I am more likely to do it often.


----------



## norrod

Go with whichever dealer gives better support.

When you are on-site, and your machine goes down, how long will it take to get a service truck to you?

Primary reaosn I went with Bobcat. I could hardly get a cat salesman to talk to me. Being a small owner/op , I think he wanted major fleet accounts, and to me, that reflects on the entire dealership, which means service department.

My Bobcat dealer bends over to give me confidence in their support structure.


----------



## crazymike

norrod said:


> Go with whichever dealer gives better support.
> 
> When you are on-site, and your machine goes down, how long will it take to get a service truck to you?
> 
> Primary reaosn I went with Bobcat. I could hardly get a cat salesman to talk to me. Being a small owner/op , I think he wanted major fleet accounts, and to me, that reflects on the entire dealership, which means service department.
> 
> My Bobcat dealer bends over to give me confidence in their support structure.


I have had better luck with bobcat aswell. We rented a cat from a dealer once and felt like they had bent me over forwards :/


----------



## BlueLine Ent

grassmanvt said:


> I've run both a little, more time in a cat since thats what I've got. The Cat is very user friendly with the easy to use controls and good bucket visibility. Servicing it is also very easy and well thought out, even for someone that dislikes the maintenance aspect. But, its a necessary evil and when its easy to due I find I am more likely to do it often.


ditto here....same situation, would pick a Cat over a bobcat


----------



## Big Dog D

Any long time owners out there that ever switched????


----------



## nosinjcted

We have 2 bobcats but since I broke my ankle I wish my father would buy a new cat, cause i can't walk after a day in a bobcat. The cat controls are very nice for someone in my condition.


----------



## racetra

I have been using Bobcats for many years. I just had a chance to spend some time on a Cat 257. Nice machine. Much smoother than my 863 Tire machine. A way better ride, Mostly due to tracks. I was all ready to sell til I saw the video for the Mclaren Protrac rubber tracks. The 863 is a real work horse and I hate to get rid of it and a new cat is $45K....Mamma's not thrilled with that. If anybody knows anything about these Rubber tracks for skidsteers let me know. If you can afford whatever, defenetly look at the Bobcat with the stick controls. I priced the Bobcat T-190 Loaded to the hilt $50K otd and the Cat 257B Loaded also. It was $45K otd


----------



## Big Dog D

Well I took the plunge and made the switch. Ordered it up with most everything including AC now I just gotta figure out what I'm going to do regarding a blower for it.


----------



## grassmanvt

What a beauty. I've been thinking of upgrading my 236. May I ask how much that was?


----------



## Big Dog D

44K complete with 80'' bucket, forks, snow bucket, hydraulic bob-tach, beacon light, etc..........


----------



## racetra

Nice unit, I relly like my 863. I just ordered a set of Mclaren rubber tracks for it. We'll see how they work.


----------



## Big Dog D

Anybody running snowblowers on theirs? What are you using?


----------



## harley hauler

Hey Big Dog, congrats on your 268 with the high lift,that can load a ten wheeler, noticed you bought it from Milton, who was your salesman my old man works for Milton just wondering. I far as the blower goes, We plow Med City in Worc, all the concrete decks get plowed by eight 226's, we have two big blowers for those the work very well but on a big heavy snowfall your production time drops, because your not traveling as fast,but sure does blow that snow clear across the lot. Also noticed the old z-28 badge on your heading late sixties I have a 67 GTO all done up factor original, but with about double the horsepower.


----------



## getmydrift

Big Dog D said:


> Anybody running snowblowers on theirs? What are you using?


hey Big Dog D, im running two S 250 05 Bob Cats high flow, with a Bob Cat 84" blower. I live in Lake Tahoe where we measure snow falls in feet, not inches. the blower really improved my on scene time able to clear 2 feet of snow in the average driveway in about 5 minutes. have thought about tool cat, which is a lot more comfort and moves quicker from job to job, but bobcat says I cant use the bigger blower with it. If money was no object, i probably go with a holder with articulated blowerat about 90 k


----------



## Fordistough

I don't see a beacon on there. Nice machine I run Cat's religiously, but I don't have any skidsteers, the smallest thing I have is a 430D IT Backhoe loader.

-Thann


----------



## Big Dog D

Fordistough said:


> I don't see a beacon on there. Nice machine I run Cat's religiously, but I don't have any skidsteers, the smallest thing I have is a 430D IT Backhoe loader.
> 
> -Thann


It comes right off. It has an external plug and factory switch in the panel inside! I took it off so that it wouldn't get stolen or lost in the off season.


----------



## DugHD

BIg Dog. - Yes take that beacon off your machine when not in use. Ours was stolen within 2 weeks , right in a walmart parking lot. Then 6 months later someone stole the whole damn machine off the front yard of a new house construction. I have a Case 445 skid steer also. It is a great machine. doug


----------



## Bruce'sEx

*Just a Comment*

But Figure I should put this out, there since people all have made comments about bobcat vs Cat controls. Bobcat can come with factory installed, that are the same as Cat controls it's called joystick, also you can have Bobcat controls come as dual controls and selectable between foot pedal for arms and tilt, or hand controls like a case machine. I've ran both types Cat and Bobcat, We own two bobcats, an s175 and an old 742 gas job that still runs great. Personally I would stick to bobcat because of the Dealer quality, and the Machine quality. Also the attachments that I can get right away from hertz/Matthews is amazing. I ran the cat machine, very recently took a couple hours to really get use to the controls, they were ok. I found I could not get as fine a touch to movements on the tires as I could with steering when compared to 2 stick steering. I was raised on bobcats and foot pedals, so it would take alot to change me. As long as the service, and quality machines are there I wouldn't change.


----------



## Nicks Skid

Bruce'sEx said:


> Personally I would stick to bobcat because of the Dealer quality, and the Machine quality.


You are implying that a bobcat is a better quality machine than a Cat??? no way, go with the cat skid steer.


----------



## Buster F

I work in the cold planing industry and the company i work for changed over from Bobcat to Cat several years ago mainly because the 252 cat was less expensive than the S250 Bobcat. These machines average 1500 hard hrs a year and have been somewhat breakdown prone, the oldest one at 5400 hrs is breaking apart at the welds. I personally have never been impressed with the Cat and have found it to be a bit sluggish and jerky compared to the Bobcat. The 252B with a turbo is a slight improvement but still won't keep up with a comparable sized Bobcat. I am a heavy equipment operator by trade and have run many different skidsteers over the years and am a believer in the Bobcat for both durability and performance


----------



## Bigblue250

I am partial to a Case skid steer, but my buddy just got a new Cat track machine. After I dumped the bucket on myself a few times getting use to the controls I like it. Nice and smooth, quick response, and almost idiot proof.


----------



## Antnee77

Case makes nice ones too. So does New Holland.


----------



## VAhighwayman

Has anyone concidered DEERE for a skid steer...since they started building
their own instead of New Holland building them...they are not a bad machine


----------



## Antnee77

VAhighwayman said:


> Has anyone concidered DEERE for a skid steer...since they started building
> their own instead of New Holland building them...they are not a bad machine


I've never used them personally, but I am sure they are excellent machines, just like everything else they make.


----------



## ProWorkz.com

*CAT's vs. Bob's*

First off the, any machine is only as good as it's operator. That being said, all machines are not created equal. You will find a dozen guys who love CAT's and another dozen who do not.

But what you like, what you can afford and who makes you the best overall deal.

I would say 90% of equipment break down could be contributed to the operator and inproper maintenance.

I would take a Cat, Bobcat, Deere, New Holland, Volvo or Case skid steer over a plow truck anyday....!!!!

Dave


----------



## VAhighwayman

ProWorkz.com said:


> First off the, any machine is only as good as it's operator. That being said, all machines are not created equal. You will find a dozen guys who love CAT's and another dozen who do not.
> 
> But what you like, what you can afford and who makes you the best overall deal.
> 
> I would say 90% of equipment break down could be contributed to the operator and inproper maintenance.
> 
> I would take a Cat, Bobcat, Deere, New Holland, Volvo or Case skid steer over a plow truck anyday....!!!!
> 
> Dave


Your absolutly right Dave...it's like Dodge..Ford..or Chevy whichever one prefers..operators and proper maintenance..well..that can be another thread on here..LOL..everybody can run a machine...but can they operate it...that's the question..
Garry


----------



## Big Dog D

VAhighwayman said:


> Has anyone concidered DEERE for a skid steer...since they started building
> their own instead of New Holland building them...they are not a bad machine


I did consider the Deere. It was the WORST of the three that I demo'd. We demo'd the Bobcat, Caterpillar, and the Deere. I love Deere products and own a Deere 410E, 50ZTSmini-x, both pieces bought brand new, and a Deere 350C blade dozer. So don't look at it as if I am brand bashing beacuse I am a card carrying (or is that paymet making?) member of John Deere nation.


----------



## spiviter

I have always rented Bobcats S300 , 463 and the mt55. But I just bought the cat 252 with a 84" snow bucket. I have about 15 hours of moving dirt around the yard and stacking it. I have an old 9ft western heavy weight plow for it and I'm picking up a 10ft pusher next week.
Love the controls. Put it about 1/4 throttle and use the gas peddle as needed. they told me not to push snow in high gear though... Cant wait to move some snow this year and see how much time we can cut off a bigger account..:bluebounc


----------



## Duracutter

I have a 328 Deere, a 2004 and it's foot pedals. Lots of power, turbo helps tremendously.
I've used Bobcat etc... and yes, the Deere kicks ass like any other.

Nothing wrong with Deere skidsteers at all. They've improved a lot over the years.


----------



## Big Dog D

Duracutter said:


> I have a 328 Deere, a 2004 and it's foot pedals. Lots of power, turbo helps tremendously.
> I've used Bobcat etc... and yes, the Deere kicks ass like any other.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Deere skidsteers at all. They've improved a lot over the years.


They have more balls than they know what to do with and I think thats part of the problem. One of the things that I didn't like about them is that they can't seem to utilize that power very well. It seems like they don't get the traction or have the manuverability that their competitors do. Another thing that the Deeres suffer from is their lack of visibility. They seem to have more blind spots than clear views.


----------



## JMurph

*Question for you Big Dog*

I see that you have a 10' push on your cat skid steer? I was wondering what you think about putting a 10' push on an s185 bobcat?


----------



## Big Dog D

JMurph said:


> I see that you have a 10' push on your cat skid steer? I was wondering what you think about putting a 10' push on an s185 bobcat?


It is a Pro-Tech push pull model and is heavier than most. I have had it on my 773 fooling around a little bit in the yard as we haven't had any appreciable snow since I bought it. The 773 will pick it up and move it around but I wouldn't want to work with it on a regular basis.


----------



## spiviter

Hey big dog, What are you doing for some tunes in your machine ???


----------



## Big Dog D

Nothing planned. It will have a two-way radio in it next week so that he can talk with the rest of the trucks in the area and possibly to the office or shop.


----------



## Duracutter

Big Dog D said:


> They have more balls than they know what to do with and I think thats part of the problem. One of the things that I didn't like about them is that they can't seem to utilize that power very well. It seems like they don't get the traction or have the manuverability that their competitors do. Another thing that the Deeres suffer from is their lack of visibility. They seem to have more blind spots than clear views.


Utilize the power very well? It drives from all four wheels, nothing much it could do?
Traction? Same as any old bobcat/skidsteer. How different are all skidsteers? One poster here said it's like a ford man or a gm man. What's the dif.
Visibility...lol, ever been in a case... can't see a damn thing...lol

Anyways, not a bad machine like I said. Not sure what points you're making is all.


----------



## Big Dog D

My responses follow in the red.



Duracutter said:


> Utilize the power very well? Already explained that It drives from all four wheels, nothing much it could do?I have no clue what you are talking about, and I don't think you do either
> Traction? Same as any old bobcat/skidsteer. How different are all skidsteers? One poster here said it's like a ford man or a gm man. What's the dif.
> Visibility...lol, ever been in a case... can't see a damn thing...lolNo I haven't but I have been in Bobcat, Cat & Deere and Deere is the worst by far
> 
> Anyways, not a bad machine like I said. Not sure what points you're making is all.Dude try reading one of your posts


----------



## Duracutter

Big Dog D said:


> My responses follow in the red.


Hey, I still don't get most of what you're saying. I know you've got an impressive list of equipment there... but still, that doesn't help me understand.

Even though your response is in red, it's still doesn't make it any easier to comprehend.

On the traction issue, like I said, all bobcats have hydraulic motors on each side to power the wheels. How could one bobcat of any make have any better traction than another.
They all work more or less the same way.... do you follow me on that one?

On the visibility, they all pretty well have common characteristics like poor vision due to the side booms. Not much you can do about that. One or the other brand is not much better. I've driven most of them, and they each have their strengths... that about sums it up. Anyways, now I've got the feeling you just want to argue for arguments sake.
Like I said, you display lots of equipment, are quick to dismiss me as not being able to read, and you sort of act like the big dog(pun intended). You don't know me, and you can't or shouldn't judge me...ok. I'm going by what you say, and I don't like people knocking a brand of bobcat when they obviously are flawed or short on their explanations.

If you gave me more than generic reasons why Deere doesn't stack up to let's say a Bobcat, then I've got something to work with. But, unfortunately, your reasons are really vague, and that's why I'm writing this. Don't forget, i'm not attacking you, I'm simply pointing out some obvious things. Btw, I'm not only a deere fan, I've got one bobcat, the brand name that is. It's good too. Works like the deere, pretty much.

I'm not using red, I'm not dissing you, except to maybe point out that I don't list my equipment cause I maybe don't want to brag...

And, I'm no spring chicken and have been in business for over 30 years.... :waving:


----------

